# Help



## achennau (Oct 7, 2010)

I am trying to make my pictures look better, or maybe a better presentation. I have noticed on here a lot of people have Lexan or Plexi-glass looking pen stands. Are these stands homemade or store bought? If they're homemade, how do you make them ie get the edges so clean? Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## juteck (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought a pen stand from IAP member Daniel a while ago. I'm not sure if he still sells them or not, but you can try to PM him.


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 7, 2010)

If they are acrylic you can heat them and bend them and use a torch to flame polish the edges. Polycarbonate is harder to polish but can be done... Penn State has them for sale too...I am sure someone on here sells them too...
Brian


----------



## achennau (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay, thanks alot. I'll try that.


----------



## juteck (Oct 7, 2010)

I just bought a stand from here:

http://hisnibs.com/acrylic_stands.htm

I haven't received it yet, but he did ship it the same day I ordered it.


----------



## achennau (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you sirs. He's got some nice stands on here.


----------

